# JVM auf mehrere Prozessoren verteilen



## Guest (5. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

Kann man java irgendiwe dazu bewegen die JVM auf mehere Prozessoren zu verteilen, so das nicht eine CPU allein arbeiter?

THX


----------



## AlArenal (5. Feb 2004)

Das Verteilen von Threads auf mehrere Prozessoren ist Sache des Betriebssystems. Mich würde es doch sehr verwundern, wenn ein Multiprozessor-fähiges OS mehrere JVM-Prozesse nicht entsprechend verteilen würde.


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2004)

es nicht darum mehrere Threads zu verteilen, das geht ja alles, es darum eine JVM auf mehrere Prozessoren zu verteilen....  :wink:


----------



## AlArenal (6. Feb 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es nicht darum mehrere Threads zu verteilen, das geht ja alles, es darum eine JVM auf mehrere Prozessoren zu verteilen....  :wink:



Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du meinst. Wenn eine JVM vom System gestartet wird, werden deren Threads vom System entsprechend der aktuellen Auslastung auf die einzelnen CPUs verteilt.


----------

